
Yahoo Must Pay $2.7 Billion For Mexican Yellow Pages Contract Breach  - Quekster
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/30/yahoo-worldwide-industries-ideas-interactivas/
======
001sky
Its worth noting this stems from a 2003 era deal. The value of Yellow-pages
businesses has changed massively in the intervening years. Needless to say,
they are no longer the cash-printing-cow businesses they were then.

